# Re: Kindle Voyage -- Calibre cover issue



## dowisetrepla (Oct 21, 2014)

The book covers of all the books I've loaded from calibre are TINY. It's very annoying. Does anyone know of a way to fix this?


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

dowisetrepla said:


> The book covers of all the books I've loaded from calibre are TINY. It's very annoying. Does anyone know of a way to fix this?


I would guess that is a calibre driver issue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dow -- I split your question out into its own thread.  We have a number of Calibre users here, possibly one of them will chime in.  What I have heard is that when each new Kindle is released, there's some re-programming required by the Calibre developers to get the program to work optimally.


----------



## dowisetrepla (Oct 21, 2014)

Great idea, thank you! Hopefully it gets figured out soon.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

They have a Voyage preset on the conversions, but it doesn't seem to affect the covers. I think probably just wait a little while and there will be some kind of patch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It would probably be smart to contact them about the problem -- so they know it's there and can address it.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

On my Voyage, I'd say the cover of the book I sideloaded from Calibre is about 80% as wide as the book covers of books from Amazon. I'm sure Calibre will update the software soon. It's probably because the PPI went from 212 to 300 and Calibre is creating a cover based on the 212 PPI Paperwhite. I'm not going to worry about it for now - I'm just going to enjoy my Voyage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> It's probably because the PPI went from 212 to 300 and Calibre is creating a cover based on the 212 PPI Paperwhite. I'm not going to worry about it for now - I'm just going to enjoy my Voyage.


I agree that this^ is probably the reason the covers are small.

Betsy


----------



## ezzkmo (Feb 25, 2012)

Calibre was just updated to version 2.7.0 with support for Kindle Voyage. Not sure if it fixes the covers but I'd update and give it a try!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for that, ezzkmo -- moving this thread to Tips/Tricks/Troubleshooting as that's where Calibre discussions have historically been.


----------



## dowisetrepla (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know! I'm updating calibre right now.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm still getting smaller images. I did re-run the welcome wizard and said I have a Voyage. I also deleted the folder for the book that I sent to the Voyage from Calibre yesterday and then deleted (folders sometimes remain even after you delete a book) just in case that folder held the smaller thumbnail. And I sent a new book that hadn't been on the V before.

Again, not too worried - they'll fix it soon, I'm sure.

EDITED TO ADD: I submitted a bug report to Calibre. I figured someone else already had, but didn't see it in their list of submitted bugs.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

If anyone has installed the 2.7 update, can you report 1) whether the thumbnails are now a good (large) size or not, and 2) what computer operating system you are using? Some people on Mobilereads reported that the update fixed the thumbnails for them but mine are still small. I'm on Windows 7. Calibre version 2.7.0.

EDITED TO ADD: Windows 7 on a 64-bit machine. (I noticed there is a different download file for 64-bit)


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

OK, I guess I have to modify my "Don't worry, they'll fix it" statement. I submitted a bug report and Kovid told me it had already been fixed in the 2.7 update. That's what I had installed but it was making small thumbnails. I had the system/thumbnails folder of my kindle open as I added the books and saw thumbnails that were 330 pixels appear - not the larger 470 tall thumbnails Kovid said the new version created. I uninstalled my 64-bit version, installed the non-64 bit version, same thing. I installed the portable version (a no-install version that can be put on a thumbdrive or anywhere else). This version does give me larger thumbnails.

Kovid says it's not possible for the two versions to be doing different things, but it is for me, so I'm wondering what others' experiences are. And if you're having trouble, you can just download the portable version (you can still point it to where your library is saved) and use that for now.


----------



## dowisetrepla (Oct 21, 2014)

It's fixed now with the new update. What I did was re-convert all the books before sending them to my Kindle Voyage. It's a bit time consuming, but it worked.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

dowisetrepla said:


> It's fixed now with the new update. What I did was re-convert all the books before sending them to my Kindle Voyage. It's a bit time consuming, but it worked.


What computer operating system do you have, and what version of Calibre (Windows 64 bit, Windows regular, the Portable version, etc.) are you using? With the Windows 64-bit and the Windows non-64 bit, the covers are still small for me even after re-converting the books (which I don't believe matters because I don't think the thumbnails are made until the time that they are sent to the kindle). No-install portable version gives me the larger thumbnails.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Over in the Moblereads forum, someone helped me dive into the problem, and it was determined that the following plug-in that I had in Calibre was overwriting the new Calibre update that sent a larger thumbnail. If you have Calibre 2.7 and you're still getting small thumbnails from Calibre, disable or uninstall this plug in and restart Calibre and all should be well.


```
"Kindle 2, 3, 4, Touch, PaperWhite Device Interface Paperwhite thumbnail FIX MOD"
```


----------



## dowisetrepla (Oct 21, 2014)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> What computer operating system do you have, and what version of Calibre (Windows 64 bit, Windows regular, the Portable version, etc.) are you using? With the Windows 64-bit and the Windows non-64 bit, the covers are still small for me even after re-converting the books (which I don't believe matters because I don't think the thumbnails are made until the time that they are sent to the kindle). No-install portable version gives me the larger thumbnails.


I'm on a MacBook Pro running OS X Yosemite.


----------

